# Brompton seat height adjustment



## JulesBlue (3 Jul 2019)

Hi all,

I purchased a Brompton M6L a couple of days ago and I have a few questions if I may ask them?

1. I'm a long-legged wench and the standard seat post with the saddle rail sitting at the bottom of the Pentaclip is not quite high enough for me, and my knees and quads are complaining. I'd rather not spend extra cash on the extended seatpost if I can avoid it, so I intend to flip the Pentaclip and sit the seat at the top, which will give me around one extra inch, which may well be enough, but just in case it's not, can I bolt the Pentaclip higher up the seat post? There seems to be an extra 1/2" + above where the clip currently sits, if so, would I need extra O rings under it?

2. I know this is probably a common question, but can anyone recommend the best ergonomic grips that incorporate a bar end?

3. I'd LOVE a Brooks saddle, but I've heard they can stain your clothes. As I would mainly be wearing pale jeans, I've been put off. Can anyone confirm the stain situation?

Many thanks. x


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jul 2019)

Hello and 

Flipping the Pentaclip and moving it about are common ways of getting the seat height right. You won't need extra O-rings, as the Pentaclip will grip the seatpost perfectly well. Bar ends - Ergon GP2 seem to be rated, but have a Google.
I have no idea about the Brooks saddle, as I don't get on with them. Someone else will be along in a bit!


----------



## JulesBlue (3 Jul 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Hello and
> 
> Flipping the Pentaclip and moving it about are common ways of getting the seat height right. You won't need extra O-rings, as the Pentaclip will grip the seatpost perfectly well. Bar ends - Ergon GP2 seem to be rated, but have a Google.
> I have no idea about the Brooks saddle, as I don't get on with them. Someone else will be along in a bit!



That's great to hear, I probably won't need the extended post now. Thank you kindly. Is there a way to edit an original post? I mistakenly named it an M6S, it's actually an M6L. Just being a bit pedantic I think but well.....


----------



## Kell (3 Jul 2019)

Flipping the pentaclip may be enough to give you extra leg length.

But the Brompton is very short and the seat-forward position they all seem to come from the factory puts you directly over the chainring. Moving the seat back at the same time should give you a little extra distance too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jul 2019)

I've got ergon biokork on one Brompton (M) my wife has the GP2 on her S, 
I think the GP2 is more versatile with regard to hand position but both are a great improvement on the stock grips.


----------



## mickle (3 Jul 2019)

Flip the clip upside down (to put the saddle rails above the bolt) and also swivel it around the post 180 (so that the bolt is behind the seat post). Brompton factory assembly prioritises folded size.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jul 2019)

JulesBlue said:


> That's great to hear, I probably won't need the extended post now. Thank you kindly. *Is there a way to edit an original post?* I mistakenly named it an M6S, it's actually an M6L. Just being a bit pedantic I think but well.....


It can be done, but only fairly soon after the post is, erm, posted. A Mod can amend it


----------



## 12boy (4 Jul 2019)

Ergon grips are very nice. The corkers don't have bar ends, but there are those that do. I would think bar ends would be great on flat bars, like the S bar but less sure about the M bars, since I have only used them with the S bar. The bar ends can intefere a bit with folding unless they are very short.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2019)

There is a GP3 version of the biokork grips ( I think the number in the grip type refers to the length of the bar end in fingers width) but to me it looks a bit odd. 
The GP2 on my wife's S bars look and feel great and the bike folds without any issues.


----------



## JulesBlue (4 Jul 2019)

Thanks everyone. Now if I can just stop my seatpost from slipping down after five minutes riding, all will be well. And I get cycle clips to stop my jeans catching on the little wheels. And I get a saddle that doesn't hurt. And comfortable handlebar grips. And I learn to stop pedalling to change the hub gear.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2019)

Hi Jules, I was so pleased with my new Brompton that I gave it a good old polish, including the seat post!
The next time I Rode it I ended up looking like one of those nippers on the little stunt bikes, my knees were up by my ears.
Cleaned the seat post with meths to get the polish off but even then it would gradually creep down
If you tighten the nylok bolt on the opposite side of the qr lever, only 1/4 of a turn and see if that cures the problem.
I don't use bike clips, I tuck my trousers into my socks, bright orange argyll style socks. I find car drivers give me a wide berth as I must look a tad eccentric.
Handlebar grips Ergon GP2.
Saddle, the stock Brompton saddle is not bad, I've got a Charge Pan on mine ( I swapped a Charge Spoon for the slightly wider Pan)
If you want to try the Spoon, PM me and I'll post it to you.
I've just got the hang of keeping on pedalling for the derailleur, and stopping pedalling for the hub gear so just be patient, it will come ( you only have to take the pressure of the pedals momentarily, I've done it at almost standstill pace going up a hill)


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jul 2019)

I quite like the Brompton saddle, but not on a Brompton!


----------



## JulesBlue (4 Jul 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hi Jules, I was so pleased with my new Brompton that I gave it a good old polish, including the seat post!
> The next time I Rode it I ended up looking like one of those nippers on the little stunt bikes, my knees were up by my ears.
> Cleaned the seat post with meths to get the polish off but even then it would gradually creep down
> If you tighten the nylok bolt on the opposite side of the qr lever, only 1/4 of a turn and see if that cures the problem.
> ...



The Charge Spoon would still give me trouble I think. I've been riding bikes for over 40 years and have 'hardened up' but five minutes on the Brompton and my sit-bones feel like born again virgins.



TheDoctor said:


> I quite like the Brompton saddle, but not on a Brompton!



I agree, nice saddle, just not on the Brompton!


----------



## 12boy (4 Jul 2019)

Brompton seat posts are different, for sure. Grease on the post, even the natural skin oil from your hands can cause slippage. Avoid handling the seat post, instead grabbing the frame or saddle. I wash my post with Dawn dish detergent, including the nylon sleeve every once in a while, and use an alcohol soaked rag as an interim. The advice to only tighten the QR in small increments is wise; I have ovalised my post by closing the QR and then tightening the nut with a wrench. Based on your earlier comments, you can adjust the saddle height by sliding the pentaclip up and down the post so when the post is pulled out all the way it is exactly correct. It may slip down a little, say 1/4 inch every month or so but it's easy just to check by pulling it up every so often. 

I never wheel mine when folded so I replaced the stock roller with some hard narrow wheels which helped catching my pants on the wheels. Unfortunately, if you you go wheelless it does not have a stable resting place when folded.

I like leather saddles because in hotter months I have fewer problems with saddle sores than with leather or plastic over foam or gel. I have managed to get saddle height, fore and aft distance and saddle angle the same on the 5 bikes I ride the most and use the same model saddle for them all. If you can duplicate the dimensions on your most comfortable bike then saddles that have worked well on them may work equally well on the Brompton. 

A while back I posted about my Brompton fitted with moustache bars, a second chain ring and other goofiness, complete with pictures. You may find that tinkering with your B is almost as much fun as riding it.


----------



## JulesBlue (4 Jul 2019)

12boy said:


> Brompton seat posts are different, for sure. Grease on the post, even the natural skin oil from your hands can cause slippage. Avoid handling the seat post, instead grabbing the frame or saddle. I wash my post with Dawn dish detergent, including the nylon sleeve every once in a while, and use an alcohol soaked rag as an interim. The advice to only tighten the QR in small increments is wise; I have ovalised my post by closing the QR and then tightening the nut with a wrench. Based on your earlier comments, you can adjust the saddle height by sliding the pentaclip up and down the post so when the post is pulled out all the way it is exactly correct. It may slip down a little, say 1/4 inch every month or so but it's easy just to check by pulling it up every so often.
> 
> I never wheel mine when folded so I replaced the stock roller with some hard narrow wheels which helped catching my pants on the wheels. Unfortunately, if you you go wheelless it does not have a stable resting place when folded.
> 
> ...



I have some isopropyl alcohol, I'll give it a wipe with that.


----------



## chriscross1966 (6 Jul 2019)

JulesBlue said:


> Thanks everyone. Now if I can just stop my seatpost from slipping down after five minutes riding, all will be well. And I get cycle clips to stop my jeans catching on the little wheels. And I get a saddle that doesn't hurt. And comfortable handlebar grips. And I learn to stop pedalling to change the hub gear.


 Clean and degrease the post and the li er in the seatpost tube. Also if the bike is secondhand it might need a new seatpost liner, my liners last about 2500 miles, so although the fun bikes aren't likely to see a new one between me changing them round a lot, the daily rider is now going through one a year.


----------



## JulesBlue (7 Jul 2019)

Well. I now have a VERY comfy saddle, which looks a bit weird but my backside loves me, so there's that. I have Ergon GP1 grips, ye olde cycle clips and I gave the QR nut 1/8 of a turn, which seems to have cured the seatpost slippage. I am good to go. Thanks for all of your knowledgeable replies.


----------

